# Anyone tried Colon cleansing?



## texasgirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a good detox cleansing recipe? Bloating, fatigue and edema has me feeling horrible this last 2 weeks. I need something that works to get this poison out of my system.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 17, 2008)

Have you tried Gas-X? Seems to work for me.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 17, 2008)

That might help bloating, but, it won't do a thing for fatigue or edema in the legs.


----------



## Clienta (Feb 17, 2008)

I have done Stanley Burrough's "The Master Cleanser" fast/cleanse five times. Check out www.thelemonadediet.com/PDFbooklrt.html I started having food intolerances at around 20 years old. After 12 years of numerous medical doctors, upper/lower GI's, etc, I got fed up with being sick all the time & started researching body cleanses. I was most impressed with Stanley Burroughs' cleansing. Come to find out my mother-in-law & a friend in the boating industry have been doing his fast for years. It was amazing my results, I can now eat anything & everything except for MSG. My life no longer revolves around bathrooms & I don't have a near panic attack when someone invites me to their house for dinner. I do it now once a year just because I feel so refreshed afterwards.

The lemonade is quite filling & honestly, at times it's hard to drink as much as suggested. I still would cook & cater for others & was not hungry or even tempted. The first time you do it, stick close to home because you do expel toxins frequently. After your first time, you know your limitations in travel & going out & about. The optional salt water cleanse is tough but I just thought of the things people drank on Fear Factor & salt water didn't seem so bad. The salt water cleans you out really fast! 

I would recommend this fast/cleanse to everyone. Everything you need to do the cleanse, you can buy at Whole Foods or a good grocery store. Some of the fasts I looked into make you buy their products which turned me off. Do check with your doctors if you're on certain medications or have a medical condition. But be aware not all medical doctors are totally supportive of holistic or homeopathic methods. My doctor said, "We've exhausted all medical options so why not try it & see what happens." He too was pleased with the results. Feel free to pm me with any questions. Good luck, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Clienta (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm sorry the website is www.thelemonadediet.com/PDFbooklet.html

My son is sick & I haven't gotten much sleep lately.  He's a mama's boy when he's under the weather.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 17, 2008)

Colonics really don't help that much. I think going on a fruit and vegetable juice regimen is much healthier. Even the old cabbage soup diet that was the fad for loosing weight is a great cleanser. More fiber is really good. I think going going on a special diet is much healthier than something as invasive as a colonic or pills etc. However you can get herbal colon cleanser regimens via pill that work quite well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> That might help bloating, but, it won't do a thing for fatigue or edema in the legs.



Those are symptoms of anemia, Tg - I've been there, more than once. Please get to a doctor and have a blood test done for hematocrit and hemoglobin. If you're healthy, a colon cleanse won't do anything for you, and if you're not, it could make things much worse. Take care.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 17, 2008)

Got Garlic is right Texas, have the doc check you out..OTC things can do more harm than good in certain instantces.

kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 17, 2008)

Miss Stacy, I could give ya three or four old Indian remedies that I picked up along the trail on cattle drives from South Texas up to the Powder River country in Montana, but I think the best thing would be to go see your family physician first!!! OK??


----------



## buckytom (Feb 18, 2008)

tg, if you want to get cleaned out the fun way, get about 10 or 12 magner's irish ciders.

it's hard apple cider, but after a few you'll feel no pain as it liquefies everything in your guts. it's rocket fuel, i'll tell ya what.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahaha BT!  Yes cider will certainly clean you out!  (Not that I've had any personal experience with this) 

I would agree that a trip to the doctor is best to rule out anything serious.

I also do the Master Cleanse twice a year but as Clienta mentioned, not all medical doctors are supportive of holistic or homeopathic methods.  It has also cured me of some intestinal issues I had a few years ago.  

Some things that will help you now would be taking a probiotic supplement, you can find them at health food stores and Whole Foods Market, but I buy them cheaper online.  Also, make sure you are drinking 2 liters of water a day.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, I guess I will go to the doc first. 
BT, I think I will pass on the cider!! LOL


----------



## ErikC (Feb 18, 2008)

Yogurt is also good for clearing up minor intestinal issues; it really makes a difference for me. However, I would put fibre above it in terms of importance, and I will echo the sentiments about seeing a doctor as well.


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 18, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> That might help bloating, but, it won't do a thing for fatigue or edema in the legs.


 


I think you should try to go see your doctor for that. Sounds more serious.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 18, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> I think you should try to go see your doctor for that. Sounds more serious.


 
As soon as I have the money. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 18, 2008)

Caine said:


> Rotorooter, that's the name, and away go troubles down the drain. *ROTOROOTER!*


 

OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Corey123 (Feb 18, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> As soon as I have the money.
> Thanks for your help!


 


You're welcome! Thought you had health coverage.

There IS however a fleet kit that you can buy from your local drug store. I had to use one to prepare myself for a colonoscopy in '01. 

Also, you can use a hot water bottle. Just fill the bottle with luke-warm water, attach the hose and clip, fit the narrow plastic tube at the other end of the hose, lube it and insert it into the anus.

Use the clip to control the water flow, while expelling the used water. This should help make your colon squeaky-clean.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 18, 2008)

Corey123 said:


> You're welcome! Thought you had health coverage.
> 
> There IS however a fleet kit that you can buy from your local drug store. I had to use one to prepare myself for a colonoscopy in '01.
> 
> ...



What she should do really depends on what the issue is. It's tricky to give people advice on topics like this without knowing what medical issues they may have. Diagnosis is difficult enough for a medical professional, let alone someone who has never even met the patient.


----------



## Caine (Feb 19, 2008)

If you ask any reputable health professional, they'll tell you that your colon is pretty much self-cleaning and nothing other than the recommended daily allowance of dietary fiber is required.  Unless, of course, you have health problems that complicate the natural order of things.


----------



## amy5708 (Feb 26, 2008)

How about Beans?

full of fiber, you'll be cleaned out in a couple of days!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2008)

amy5708 said:


> How about Beans?
> 
> full of fiber, you'll be cleaned out in a couple of days!



Amy, this assumes that she, and we, know what the problem is. We don't. Depending on what the problem is, eating a lot of fiber could make things worse.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 26, 2008)

amy5708 said:


> How about Beans?
> 
> full of fiber, you'll be cleaned out in a couple of days!


 
I'm sure I would, along with the whole office


----------



## redkitty (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Stacy, I just happened to come across this Fluid Reducing and Mucus Clearing Diet (Kapha) - Pukka Herbs

 "Use this diet to help clear mucus, heaviness, sinus congestion, think tongue coating, tiredness, sluggishness, high cholesterol, oedema and during winter months"

You might find some of it interesting, I know I did!


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 26, 2008)

LOL! I have a booklet from 1922 that has a MUCUS FREE diet in it, part of 
some "doctor's" colon cleansing regimen.
Back then, clean colons were all the rage. Constipation was a popular
target for Patent Medicines and the Health Culture crowd.


----------



## amy5708 (Feb 26, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Amy, this assumes that she, and we, know what the problem is. We don't. Depending on what the problem is, eating a lot of fiber could make things worse.


 
I think this goes without saying, especially since many people had already recommended against self-diagnosis prior to my post.

I was simply answering how to cleanse her colon; not treat any problems.

As a nurse, I know not to diagnose. Not to say we don't give our share of advice 

Amy


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, I thank everyone for their opinons and advise. As soon I get insurance, according to the boss, should all kick in, in the next couple of weeks, then, I will go to the doctor.


----------

